# Sandy kidded 9/26! *pics* Sunny kidded 10/2! :D



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

Two of our does (Brush Creek Sandra's Honor and Little Tots Estate Sunshine) are due to kid this month!

Sandy gave us twins last season: a buck kid (sold- hi Margaret! :wink: ) and a doe kid we happily retained. I'm looking forward to having her in milk again- she cranks it out!

This is Sunny's first freshening and we're very much looking forward to seeing her udder. Her paternal half sister took RCH Senior Doe at ADGA Nationals this year so we certainly have high hopes.

We'd love for them to cooperate and fill reservations-- everyone think PINK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Thinking pink... :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

:dance: :kidred: :kidred: :dance:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Thinking pink here as well for ya!! :stars: Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Hope they have some nice girls for you!


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Thanks all! We are more than ready and will keep you updated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Hmmm... these gals are awfully lumpy, bumpy in the middle for there to be little singletons hiding in there. I'm looking forward to either twins or (don't want to jinx myself) absolutely enormous singles!


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Sandy's ligs are getting soft...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

:wahoo: hope she kids an easy delivery and :kidred: :kidred: ! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Thinking pink!!! :leap:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Hope everything runs smoothly for ya! :dance: :leap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Good luck for a safe and healthy kidding!
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

She looks more than ready! But I'm willing to bet her ligs will stay springy for some time... I'd be surprised if she doesn't keep me on the edge of my seat at least a few more days. Especially once she realizes she gets the kidding stall all to herself with no LaMancha trying to push her out of the alfalfa!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

thinking PINK :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

She's so pretty  I hope she doesn't drive you to your wits keeping you waiting! But the wait will be well worth it!


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Ligs are gone... udder is strutted... Who thinks she'll make me sweat it all night and kid right after I leave for work in the morning?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*



SmithurmondHomestead said:


> Ligs are gone... udder is strutted... Who thinks she'll make me sweat it all night and kid right after I leave for work in the morning?


I'm pretty sure that is a job requirement for a pregnant doe, to hold on until just after you leave for work.... or to start labor when you go out to check her "one more time" 5 minutes before you need to leave, lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Hopefully she will cooperate and have some nice :kidder: with you there.


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Sandy was fabulously cooperative! Boy did we get some NICE kids! Twins, buck/doe. Big, vigorous kids. Buck is blue eyed red/cream buckskin- boy am I ever sore that's a BUCK!!! Check out pics on our FB page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmo ... 2121352777


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

 Congrats!! :stars: That boy is really cute! Well so is the girl!!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

They are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

They are both beautiful!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Congratulations! Beautiful kids! love the flashy doe!


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Congratulations!! Very adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

I commented on your pics on facebook, but had to post here too! They are adorable and VERY colorful kids! LOVE that buck! That doe, what in the world kind of color is that? Her coloring looks very cool!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Awww...congrats! Beautiful kids!! :stars:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

The doe is a broken buckskin with roaning and frosting. The buck is a red/cream buckskin. Thanks everyone!  Thought I'd add pics for those who don't use FB.

Buck (available)








Doe: deposit pending


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Congratulations...I love his color


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

they are adorable! love the colors!!! :lovey:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Congratulations! They are just adorable!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Congrats! Love the color on both of them!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Congrats on the new babies. Gorgeous!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Has Sunny progressed? IS she also due yesterday?


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Yesterday was day 145... her ligs are rock solid so :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Maybe she will be a good girl and wait till the weekend or a evening when you are home.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunny and Sandy are expecting! Due 9/26/11*

Sounds like she might be the type that goes from rock solid to vanished in a hurry! Or maybe those lil cuties just need a little more time to cook in the oven. That's what I used to tell my kids when they'd ask. Our doe who is due Saturday went over her due date 4 days last time, and I'd tell the kids they just weren't done cooking in there yet LOL


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sandy kidded 9/26! *pics* Sunny still expecting...*

Ligs have been gone since 2am! Her udder is filled! No action yet though. Hopefully soon.

Just added some udder pics to our FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmo ... 2121352777


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sandy kidded 9/26! *pics* Sunny still expecting...*

Awwww sounds like babies soon!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sandy kidded 9/26! *pics* Sunny still expecting...*

Udder full! Kids soon. :greengrin:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Sandy kidded 9/26! *pics* Sunny still expecting...*

Sunny kidded last night! Single doe, retained. Pic on FB:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmo ... 2121352777


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! She's a pretty baby!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Precious!!! Congrats to the beautiful new baby girl!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful little girl!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awww. She's a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWW! All your kids are darling! Congrats! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :dance:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations! They are all so adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

tOO CUTE!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------

